# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Уязвимость при обработке JavaScript метода в Adobe Reader и Acrobat

## ALEX(XX)

*24 июня, 2008*

*Программа:* 
Adobe Reader версии 8.0 по 8.1.2
Adobe Reader 7.0.9 и более ранние версии
Adobe Acrobat Professional, 3D и Standard версии 8.0 по 8.1.2
Adobe Acrobat Professional, 3D и Standard 7.0.9 и более ранние версии 

*Опасность: Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему. 
Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации неизвестных JavaScript методов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PDF файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 
Уязвимость активно эксплуатируется в настоящее время. 

*URL производителя:* www.adobe.com 

*Решение:* Установите исправление с сайта производителя. Adobe Reader 8 for Windows:
Update to Adobe Reader 8.1.2 Security Update 1.
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3967

Adobe Reader 8 for Macintosh:
Update to Adobe Reader 8.1.2 Security Update 1.
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3966

Acrobat 8 for Windows:
Update to Acrobat 8.1.2 Security Update 1.
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3976

Acrobat 8 for Macintosh:
Update to Acrobat 8.1.2 Security Update 1.
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3977

Acrobat 3D Version 8 for Windows:
Update to Acrobat 3D Version 8.1.2 Security Update 1.
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3975

Adobe Reader 7.0 through 7.0.9:
Upgrade to Adobe Reader 7.1.0.
http://www.adobe.com/go/getreader

Acrobat 7 for Windows:
Update to Acrobat 7.1.0.
http://www.adobe.com/support/download...ct.jsp?product=1&platform=Windows

Acrobat 7 for Macintosh:
Update to Acrobat 7.1.0.
http://www.adobe.com/support/download....jsp?product=1&platform=Macintosh 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

А может быть вы как я - и вам уже по-тихоньку надоело с этим reader'ом? Тогда можно (и нужно) kill bit поставить на его ActiveX модуль в IE. Сохраняйте как рег файл и запустите:


```
      Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

      [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA8A9780-280D-11CF-A24D-444553540000}]
      "Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
```

или ещё лучше - удалите программу из вашей системы. Есть отличные альтернативы для этого Адобе Reader'a, например FoxitReader.

Paul

----------

